# Fish Shadow Guide!



## Mayor Jack (Jul 12, 2019)

Hi everyone!
Since I am trying to complete my encyclopedia in ACNL, I've been looking at what fish I need and how big their shadows are but couldn't find any good pictures of how big the shadows looked so I've decided to create this thread to help people who are looking for specific fish. I've taken these photos this morning on the island and once I got the fish out of the water I checked what shadow size it was on a website. Please let me know if you think I made a mistake and I will fix it. These are the fish sizes for ACNL not any other games so please don't use this guide for any other games other than ACNL as it may be wrong. I hope this helps a lot of people out who are looking for specific sized fish!



Spoiler: Tiny Shadow





*Fish with this sized shadow*
-Bitterling
-Clownfish
-Goldfish
-Guppy
-Killifish
-Neon Tetra
-Pale Chub
-Popeyed Goldfish
-Sea Butterfly
-Seahorse
-Tadpole





Spoiler: Small Shadow




*Fish with this sized shadow*
-Angelfish
-Bluegill
-Butterfly Fish
-Crawfish
-Crucian Carp
-Frog
-Freshwater Goby
-Horse Mackerel
-Loach
-Mitten Crab
-Nibble Fish
-Piranha
-Pond Smelt
-Surgeonfish





Spoiler: Medium Shadow




*Fish with this sized shadow*
-Barbel Steed
-Barred Knifejaw
-Blowfish
-Char
-Cherry Salmon
-Dab
-Dace
-Puffer Fish
-Red Snapper
-Softshell turtle
-Squid
-Sweetfish
-Yellow Perch
-Zebra Turkeyfish





Spoiler: Large Shadow




*Fish with this sized shadow*
-Arowana
-Black Bass
-Carp
-Catfish
-Football Fish
-Koi
-Olive Flounder
-Rainbow Trout
-Saddled Bichir
-Salmon





Spoiler: Very Large Shadow




*Fish with this sized shadow*
-Dorado
-Giant Snakehead
-Giant Trevally
-Lobster
-Moray Eel
-Pike
-Ray
-Sea Bass





Spoiler: Huge Shadow




*Fish with this sized shadow*
-Arapaima
-Blue Marlin
-Coelacanth
-Gar
-King Salmon
-Napoleonfish
-Oarfish
-Stringfish
-Tuna





Spoiler: Skinny Shadow




*Fish with this sized shadow*
-Eel
-Ribbon Eel





Spoiler: Finned Shadow




*Fish with this sized shadow*
-Hammerhead Shark
-Ocean Sunfish
-Saw Shark
-Shark
-Whale Shark


----------



## LadyDestani (Jul 12, 2019)

That is very helpful. I can't believe no one has thought to do this before. Thank you for taking the time to put this together!


----------



## Mayor Jack (Jul 12, 2019)

LadyDestani said:


> That is very helpful. I can't believe no one has thought to do this before. Thank you for taking the time to put this together!



Thank you, LadyDestani! It actually only took about three hours - photo taking included. I hope it helps you out.


----------



## heyimsobored (Jul 12, 2019)

Oh, I didn't even know that the shadows mattered. i just thought they were random. Anyway, thank you so much. This is gonna be pretty useful


----------



## Mayor Jack (Jul 12, 2019)

heyimsobored said:


> Oh, I didn't even know that the shadows mattered. i just thought they were random. Anyway, thank you so much. This is gonna be pretty useful



Yeah, a lot of people don't even realise they're a thing. It's quite cool though.


----------



## StarrySkye3 (Jul 13, 2019)

I love this guide, great job!!


----------



## Mayor Jack (Jul 13, 2019)

StarrySkye3 said:


> I love this guide, great job!!



Thank you so much!


----------



## Mayor Jack (Aug 10, 2019)

Bump! I want people to be able to see this guide and use it!


----------



## dasheranne (Aug 11, 2019)

Oh wow, this is really helpful! I knew some fish tended to be certain sizes, but for some reason it never occurred to me that it could be turned into something to reference. Nice work! c:


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Aug 11, 2019)

Bookmarked! Thanks!!


----------



## Mayor Jack (Aug 12, 2019)

Thank you!


----------



## Sweetley (Aug 12, 2019)

That's a pretty nice guide, I didn't even knew about certain fishes and how their shadows actually looks 
like (I mistaken them quite often over time). Very helpful, good job and thank you for making this guide!


----------



## Catharina (Aug 12, 2019)

thank you so much it is very helpful  im trying to finish my encyplopedia


----------



## pinkbunny (Aug 13, 2019)

This is so useful!! Thank you for putting this together! :3
I've never been a fan of fishing because you can never really see what you're trying to fish up, but this can help that ahaha.


----------



## Mayor Jack (Aug 13, 2019)

Thank you, everyone!


----------

